# Help please? Nosebleed and scab over nare...



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

*Possible emergency, nosebleed and scab over nare...*

I put Rocko to bed last night with everything normal. I didn't hear any thrashing, so there's no indication that this is a cut or otherwise an injury.

I woke up this morning and the first thing I noticed were these blood spots on the paper liner. The largest one is about the size of a dime:










And then, when I went to look for a cut or something on Rocko, I just found a scab over his right nare.



















He's acting normal. He sang for my mom this morning, with heartwings, he's preening and seems alert. What should I do? Is this serious? I read a thread on Tailfeathers Network and people were freaking out over a nosebleed, but then I read one on here and everyone said it was a minor thing that'll heal itself.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I take that back. Maybe it's confirmation bias but he is acting a little strange. He's not showing too much interest in treats (millet, Nutriberry, or crackers) and he's awfully interested in sleeping.

:/ I'm starting to get scared.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate to keep bumping the thread but I'm not finding any answers from anywhere and I'm really scared. The vet is closed until tomorrow so there's nothing I can do except follow any advice I'm given. Can anyone help??


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, no...I'm sorry I have no experience with this.  I would maybe give him a shower to unclog the nare, keep a very close eye on him and get him to the vet first thing in the morning. If his condition changes or he starts to act weird, maybe take him to an emergency vet.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Oh, no...I'm sorry I have no experience with this.  I would maybe give him a shower to unclog the nare, keep a very close eye on him and get him to the vet first thing in the morning. If his condition changes or he starts to act weird, maybe take him to an emergency vet.


I'll take him into the shower in a little bit, he's trying to sleep right now so I don't want to bother him. And unfortunately, our only emergency vet is several hours away, and they don't treat birds anyway. :/


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay, I got him to eat a little bit of his food, and he pooped once. The poop was moist (in a good way lol) and the urates were white, so that's a relief.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

It's possible that he was a bit enthusiastic when scratching himself and cause a bleed. If he's able to breath ok I should leave the scab for a while to dry up, otherwise it could start to bleed again.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

The blood clot came out of his nose. His nare is a bit red and enlarged, but it's not bleeding or doing anything out of the ordinary. He's taken interest in food again.

My dad claims that he just saw Rocko picking his nose. I've never seen him do it before, but I know tiels do that sometimes, so maybe that's what started this in the first place.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh no! That's scary, luckily the scab came off with no further bleeding. I see my 'tiels pick their noses sometimes, they try to get their claws in there to make themselves sneeze. Perhaps Rocko's claws are a little extra sharp and he cut his nose on accident.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Oh no! That's scary, luckily the scab came off with no further bleeding. I see my 'tiels pick their noses sometimes, they try to get their claws in there to make themselves sneeze. Perhaps Rocko's claws are a little extra sharp and he cut his nose on accident.


That's what I'm thinking happened. Nothing could have gotten into his nose, I didn't hear him bump himself.

The nare had a little bubble coming out of it earlier, formed by thin, clear liquid. I'm hoping that it was just snot.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Poor thing, hope he's feeling better. My bet is he stuck his toenail up there for a scratch, and caught the tip of his nail on the inside. Our Waffle is always getting her toenail stuck in her nose, the clumsy thing. Luckily she's never injured herself. I know they sometimes do it to make themselves sneeze when they've got fluff or something up there.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

He survived the night.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Hope all turns out well! I see all of mine nose picking, usually Blizz with nearly all his foot in there, mining for gold


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

His nares are looking all the way better today.  we think we're going to skip the vet because he's acting completely normal.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad he's alright!


----------



## tornfeathers (Jul 1, 2014)

I know this is an old post and you were horrified at first but now that you're feeling better and he's doing well I do have to giggle he made his nose bleed while picking it. Dug a little to deep for that gold (my human kiddo use to do it too lol).


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

tornfeathers said:


> I know this is an old post and you were horrified at first but now that you're feeling better and he's doing well I do have to giggle he made his nose bleed while picking it. Dug a little to deep for that gold (my human kiddo use to do it too lol).


Lol totally understandable. It's such a Rocko thing to do, it's impossible not to laugh now that I understand he's fine.


----------

